# Concours Events/ Shows



## stephen.haslam (Sep 13, 2006)

Hi. Can anyone advise where/ when really good car concours events/ shows are held anywhere in UK??
Prefer mixed marque events for modern classics as mine is 1990 BMW E30 M3sportEvo.

ps great website always full of more info for us detailing types. keep it up.


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

NEC Classic Car Show's the big one mate, catering for all sorts. An E30 M3 will get no arguments as a classic for sure  

Try the BMW Car Club if you're not already a member as they'll have a lot of info too.

The biggy is the C&S open day  - next one early part of 2007 and your car would be very welcome; we had a small S&S competition at the last one and I'll be asking C&S for a repeat at the next one :thumb:


----------



## stephen.haslam (Sep 13, 2006)

has anyone done the AUTOGLYM concours regional events??? comments??

andyC....what/ where is the BIGGY C&S open day??? any info from this years event?/
thanks skh


----------



## pete330 (Apr 18, 2006)

Hi Steve

Where you from?

There are loads of shows run by The BMW Car Club accross the UK
With Gaydon being the biggest in Aug of each year

Then you have your region comps,events,meets


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

next C+S one will be around march/april time next year ....


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

I'd be very wary regarding entering an 'open' style concours.

You will find it more than likely the usual car 'types' put the prizes. Try entering a manufacturers based one first and take it from there.


----------



## stephen.haslam (Sep 13, 2006)

already actively involved with the bmw car club but wanted to test water with other marques together.
is there still a Brighton show?? Bromley Pagent??


----------

